# savvylover112's journel



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well this is the first time i have ever done a journal so it will probs be boring but anyway here goes.

19 august 2009

Well this morning I had to tidy my room most boring thing ever but i got it done then went out to phoebe.

Groomed phoebe over she was loving it lol lots of attention then i did her leg and neck stretches to get her warmed up before our warm up lol we walked trotted and cantered on both reins on a very long rein to make sure she was going good to warm up then started the hard work and asked her to accept the bit which she did perfectly and then we went on to our pole work. what i did with her was go over three trotting poles then a jump so she had to be energetic with her trot to get over the poles and the jump nicely. then after a bit of that on both reins we did it the opposite way and did a jump and then the poles to make sure she was listening and came back to trot for me she did it so perfect i would swear we have been doing it for weeks lol

i finished up with phoebe and my mam wanted to go for a hack so i tacked up patch and off we went and just walked and trotted round the road really no cantering because my mams horse nell is just back in work so we went easy. it was a really fun trek today and i will hopefully be taking phoebe out for one tomorrow with pics but i have no pics today so sorry lol 

bye bye for now 

from shauna xx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

20th august 2009

Well today I am a complete jinx on myself. It is so annoying, every time I went out to work Phoebe today it started to rain. Once I came back in it was sunny again lol. Well eventually it stopped raining and I did some ground work with Phoebe. She was doing really well as she used to get frustrated with what I was asking her to do. We sort of do bits and pieces of different natural horsemanship stuff on the ground and today we were doing the porcupine game from parelli and she did really well, she was moving her hindquarters really well today and I was really pleased with her. By the end of our session she was following me over a double jump and she was doing really well.

Well I got some pics today of Phoebe when she was in her stable while I was mucking out hope you enjoy


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

ur pretty! and u think i am haha


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont think i know lol and thanks haley


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

well u r and u say i am pretty


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i know you are pretty lol and we are not turning my thread into a im not pretty thing ok haley lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

no i am just saying that u r pretty


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok thank you haley


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol dont go all shuup haley on me!!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok i wont lol i will be back in a while to post about the crazy horse i have to ride lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey everyone just to let you know my dad starts out horses and I got to ride one of them today it was fun heres the pics of her and my dad he didnt get any of me on her but im riding her again tomorrow lol oh and some pics of my dogs aswell lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

shes pretty!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i no i had to ride her agian today will write bout it later she is so lazy lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

21st august 2009

Today Dad went away to the races so i basically had to do everything at the yard lol. I put grasshopper <-- weird name, on the walker for an hour and then I had to ride the horse that is only started I did trotting poles and a little jump with her and she was really good over everything she is a quick learner just a bit lazy atm.

Then I went and rode my dads 17hh TB lol he was so funny I was riding him round the jumping arena and we did everything there and he went like a dream but he tried to take off a couple of times but its ok cos its bobby lol he is funny anyway but he came back under control and was fine then lol.

I decided Phoebe needs a break from schooling a jumping so we went on a trek and she loved it and when we came back I let her out in the lunge arena so she could role and i could get her stable done out.

I went inside fed myself then I realized what time it was and had to go back out to the yard to feed the horses too they are so impatient they were all banging the doors lol.

Well thats all for today here's some pics.

Bye for now

Shauna xXx

oh the first pic is me on the horse that is only started the next two are of bobby and the rest are of phoebe on our trek


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful horses  I love the Dobby hehe


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

CowGirlUp9448 said:


> Beautiful horses  I love the Dobby hehe


sorry the wat?? lol


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

You told me the first dog was a Doberman  Dobby lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh rite thanks lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! i love reading about your days.. if thats not too stalkerish. your horses are amazing.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

nope not stalkerish anny its fine lol


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

22nd August 2009

Well today I had to ride the starter pony again and she is starting to go really well. I took her over a couple of jumps and she is doing really well with everything and learning really well. Her owner came to see how she was going and he brought his 16yr old daughter to ride her and she got on really well with the pony. She got on so well that he decided to take her home. I didnt want her to leave because she is the first horse I have really helped my dad with but when they go home it just means we did the job right .

Well today I decided to give Phoebe a day off and me and my mam went out to her friends house for a BBQ. It was really good fun and I found out there is a dressage league starting in september so I might do it on Phoebe and see how it goes.

Looking to buy stuff on the internet yay!! Mam said she would let me buy a whole set of stuff lol. Hope they arrive on time lol.

Well that's all for today. Sorry no pics I was lazy today!!

Till tomorrow bye everyone 

Shauna xXx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

23rd august 2009

It rained all day All I got to do was groom Phoebe today and feed the horses lol.

So Me and Mam went into town and got some dvds and thats really it for today.

bye for now!!

Shauna xXx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry that I haven't been on this thread in ages people first I went to cork at the weekend and then nothing but rain so nothing horsey but today I tried to teach Patch a couple of tricks and he is doing really well he can do the bow nearly perfect once you have a treat lol 

well that is all for now

Shauna xXx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry that I haven't been on this thread in ages people first I went to cork at the weekend and then nothing but rain so nothing horsey but today I tried to teach Patch a couple of tricks and he is doing really well he can do the bow nearly perfect once you have a treat lol 

well that is all for now

Shauna xXx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone so so so sorry anyone that read this before that I havent been on here in over a month 

Well not this Saturday but next Saturday our school has our first team showjumping competition and I am really nervous as I am counted on alot on the team and we didn't even get to have training this week but I am doing some personal training tomorrow lol 

I went on my first hunt of the season on Sunday and now dad joined me up I love it soooooooo much and so does Phoebe I will get some pictures this week hopefully  

byes for now 
Shauna xXx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay everyone I am back for good I will update this regularly sorry for not doing it I really should be keeping you guys updated on me Patch and Phoebe.

Okay well yesterday I took Phoebe out on a hunt. We first went over a mountain and it was all snowy and lovely up on the mountain but there was also alot ice on the ground so it was very slippy but we got on great on the mountain because there was about five drains that were frozen over so we had to jump over them all it was great fun 

Then today I took Patch up to the shop to get some stuff for the house like drinks and stuff. I put the big saddle bags on him to put everything in. So we went up the mile and a half up the road and I tied Patch up to the fence and went into the shop all the while Patch just stood like a perfect gentleman it was great  

So that's what I did the past couple of days


----------

